

AI Programmer (Clojure) - htimo
http://functionaljobs.com/jobs/90-ai-programmer-clojure-at-zenrobotics-ltd

======
lukev
Sounds awesome. I'd apply in a shot if I didn't have commitments here in the
US. Always wanted to go to Finland.

I wonder how much Clojure is really running in the robots, though. GC pauses
aren't really acceptable when you've got an actual physical feedback loop
running. You'd have to use a language capable of hard-realtime processing for
that, and use Clojure for higher-level AI and decision making.

~~~
Ralith
They could be using Clojure for motion planning and something lower-level and
more reliable for actually executing the plans.

------
phuff
The fact that there exists functionaljobs (even though there's just two) is
cool enough. :)

~~~
Alind
Totally agree with you. cool enough.also _cool_ in Finland

------
voodoomagicman
This sounds like a dream job! You get to solve hard problems with interesting
languages, play with robots, and make a difference in the world.

The fact that exists makes me happy! And offers further motivation for me to
learn Clojure :)

